
Unmasking a Troll: Aussie Australi Witness a 20-year-old American Nerd - altern8
http://www.smh.com.au/national/unmasking-a-troll-aussie-jihadist-australi-witness-a-20yearold-american-nerd-20150909-gjil47
======
olympus
Trolling can be as simple as rick rolling someone or telling people that
"Alt+F4" will make your game run faster. This is so far past trolling that
there should be a better descriptor for it. Inciting terrorist activities is
criminal, not trolling.

~~~
angelbob
There's a movement to start calling such things "abuse" rather than
"trolling", but I don't see it picking up much steam.

~~~
generic_user
Because almost everyone who conjurs up that moral authority argument is outed
as wild eyed twitter troll themselves engaging in harassment.

------
kelukelugames
And I thought I had too much free time.

Here is the reddit post.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/3komj2/redd...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/3komj2/redditor_european88_is_arrested_by_the_fbi_for/)

------
droithomme
It's exceptionally disingenuous to describe this as either trolling or a fun
exercise in free speech rights. It is neither.

~~~
notahacker
It's especially poor journalism to treat Goldberg's observations on free
speech and targeting of perceived anti-free-speech organizations as sincere
whilst acknowledging he spent much of the time creating both sides of an
argument between his sockpuppets and picked his own ethnic group as one of his
main targets. I'd go so far as to speculate that if he ever reads the article,
the subject would probably wish he'd written it himself.

~~~
suprjami
This is the state of journalism in Australia. All our major newspapers are
either staffed by amateur media graduates who can't even construct a sentence,
or the entire publication is a mouthpiece for Rupert Murdoch.

------
benten10
Anyone up for collecting all his 'contributions'? This would be a goldmine for
forensic text analysis and authorship attribution studies/ proof that they are
all sensitive to context of the text. Prof. Patrick Juola, if you're reading
this, the public would absolutely benefit from public research on this. Anyone
in stylometry here? Drexel grads?

~~~
generic_user
There is already heavy digging on Reddit. as for the rest of the sites he was
on, not sure.

~~~
DanBC
LOOK AT THIS BASEBALL CAP. IT MUST BE HIM. RedCircleOnPhoto.png

~~~
angersock
We have our top men working on it. _Top_. _Men_.

------
Crito
Describing this guy as a troll is dismissive/revisionist. He was a terrorist,
even if he was not the exact variety of terrorist that he was presenting
himself as.

~~~
JulianMorrison
Some people just want to watch the world burn.

------
iso8859-1
Criminal complaint: [http://www.justice.gov/usao-
mdfl/file/769491/download](http://www.justice.gov/usao-
mdfl/file/769491/download) (I assume this is allowed?)

------
derrickdirge
I'm always shocked by how much damage a single sociopath can do.

~~~
leppr
Religion is a powerful thing.

~~~
reitanqild
This subthread was about sociopaths.

~~~
leppr
The implied meaning being that the single sociopath in question would not have
been able to cause much damage if not for the dormant power of religion within
other sociopaths.

~~~
Buge
Religion was only one of several controversial things he used to to drum up
controversy. Here's one of his controversial articles that has nothing to do
with religion: [https://archive.is/3vwXz](https://archive.is/3vwXz)

Here's a post criticizing that previous post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/isrconspiracyracist/comments/3jlggb...](https://www.reddit.com/r/isrconspiracyracist/comments/3jlggb/rconspiracy_regular_ueuropean88_aka_michael_slay/)

Turns out that post is also by him as well (Emily_Americana).

As the original article mentions, he also created a fake twitter account
pretending to be an anti-sexploitation campaigner, and posted anti-transexual
tweets with it.

~~~
leppr
My mistake, I must have set the bar for "damage" a bit too high, only
considering the shot policeman and the two dead terrorists. Controversy is
obviously quite damaging to everyone involved. I can't even begin to imagine
what it must feel like to read hateful tweets.

Hopefully his 20 years in prison will give him time to ponder over the harm he
did to Jews, immigrants and transexuals.

~~~
emp_zealoth
Yes, 20 years for hurting someone's feeling is such a great way for our
society to proceed! It's a bit weird though, how suddenly more and more things
are hurtful.

If he impersonated an actual living person, he should be on the hook for that.
What was his involvement in the attacks? There are contradictory news. He
built a bomb? Or he just said some generic nonsense about attacking, to the
tune of actual imams?

NYT just ran a lovely article how all middle and eastern European countries
are white nationalistic bigoted homophobic nazies because they refuse to allow
to have immigrants dumped on them (immigrants, who would have been held there
by force - they want to go to Germany or France or UK, and are _coughcough_
incredibly vocal about that)

Do I get to put NYT away for 20 years for hurting my feelings and my health
(bullshit induced hypertension followed by migraine) ?

------
paulpauper
On his Reddit account, he writes:

Jews aren't white or human, despite being Jewish himself.

Makes me wonder how many internet white nationalists are in person self-hating
minorities

But this big story is the thwarted bomb attack, which is why he was arrested.
The trolling is secondary.

~~~
rasz_pl
>thwarted bomb attack

Except there was no bomb, and there was never going to be any attack. It was
another FBI manufactured threat. Usually its FBI undercover agents providing
all the incentives(kill those people, they are bad mmkay), plans (do it there)
and means (here, have this rifle and two crates of c4). This was different in
only one detail - FBI agent was on the other side of the equation.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/opinion/sunday/terrorist-p...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/opinion/sunday/terrorist-
plots-helped-along-by-the-fbi.html)

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Terror-Factory-Manufactured-
Terror...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Terror-Factory-Manufactured-
Terrorism/dp/1935439618)

Apparently its all well and good when FBI manufactures terrorists, but
internet troll? burn the witch!!1

~~~
rasz_pl
and there it is:

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150913/23335432247/one-m...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150913/23335432247/one-
man-troll-army-arrested-supporting-terrorists-wheres-line-between-trolling-
terrorism.shtml)

FBI agent was the one contacting Goldberg and begging for some incriminating
material, Goldberg merely tweeted him "five URLs to public facing websites".
This is your FBI catching 'dangerous terrorists' :/

------
generic_user
"The suspect is a Jewish American, who possesses dual citizenship in the
United States and Israel, is identified by law enforcement as 20-year-old
Joshua Ryne Goldberg"

And here are a few of his Reddit accounts.

/u/European88 (behind most of the "racism" subs)

/u/Gas-the-kikes

/u/kill_all_pakis

/u/Nuke_Europe

There is going to be a lot of digging on this character it will be interesting
to see if accomplices turn up of if he was just a lone wolf.

------
nefitty
Has trolling finally gone too far? Find out tonight at 11.

